# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ο Σενεγαλέζος μου

## gus_ppx

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Σήμερα λοιπόν μου χαρίσανε έναν πανέμορφο παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης. Τρέλα απο μικρός με τους παπαγάλους αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα έναν μεγάλο. Είχα αρκετά μικρά όμως που δυστυχώς βρισκόντουσαν στο εξοχικό μου με αποτέλεσμα να τα βλέπω κάθε ΣΚ. Τώρα που μετακόμισα στο δικό μου σπίτι μου έγινε και η πρόταση να μου χαρίσουν τον πολυπόθητο Πέτρο. Μιας και απο εμπειρία λοιπόν είμαστε στο 0% περιμένω απο εσάς συμβουλές και προτάσεις. Μέσα στην ημέρα θα μοιραστώ και τις πρώτες μου φωτογραφίες με τον Πέτρο.  :Happy:  

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,

Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## Ariadni

Εντάξει είναι τρομερα τα Σενεγαλακια! Τα αγαπώ! Το πρώτο μου παπαγαλακι ήταν σενεγαλης αλλά είχαμε ένα συμβάν και μου έφυγε ενώ το είχα μόλις δύο μήνες.. 
Απ ότι έχω διαβάσει και απ ότι είχα προλάβει να δω είναι ήσυχα γενικά και τους αρέσουν πολύ τα παιχνίδια! Είναι πολύ έξυπνα δηλαδή αν σε ενδιαφέρει να του μάθεις κόλπα κτλ μπορεί να τα μάθει μια χαρά! Είναι κτητικα λένε με το άτομο που θα δεθουν και σίγουρα θα ζητούν την προσοχή του! 
Θέλουμε φώτο και από το μικρό και από το κλουβί του και ότι απορία έχεις και μπορούμε να τη λύσουμε μετά χαράς! 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## binary

Εχω κι εγω ενα κοριτσακι 2 χρονων τη 'Μπεμπα' - Σενεγαλης. Ειναι πανεμορφα και πανεξυπνα. Μπορεις να τα μαθεις να μιλανε και καταλαβαινουν πολυ περισσοτερα απ οτι εμεις νομιζουμε.

Τα μεσημερια κοιμαται μερικες φορες στον ωμο μου. Μετα απο καμια ωρα και κατι, κατεβαινει σιγα - σιγα και μου δινει 'φιλακια'... σαν να μου λεει: 'Δεν ξυπνας τωρα να παιξουμε και λιγο ?'

Να σου ζησει και να τον χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Lia18

Είναι ο παπαγάλος που θέλω να πάρω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες, να τον χαρούμε και εμείς λιγάκι.

Να σου ζήσει και να περάσετε πολλά πολλά ευτυχισμένα χρόνια μαζί!

----------

